# Puerto Rico



## cda (Sep 26, 2017)

37 miles by 107 miles


3515 sq miles 

A lot of area to cover

And

Recover


----------



## kilitact (Oct 3, 2017)

*50 State Rankings for Size*
*The sizes of the 50 states in square miles.* (Read across row for state rank in each category.)
*Rank* *State* *Total sq miles* *State* *Land sq miles* *State* *Water sq miles*
1 Alaska 656,424 Alaska 570,374 Alaska 86,051
2 Texas 268,601 Texas 261,914 Michigan 40,001
3 California 163,707 California 155,973 Wisconsin 11,190
4 Montana 147,046 Montana 145,556 Louisiana 8,277
5 New Mexico 121,598 New Mexico 121,365 California 7,734
6 Arizona 114,006 Arizona 113,642 Minnesota 7,326
7 Nevada 110,567 Nevada 109,806 New York 7,251
8 Colorado 104,100 Colorado 103,730 Texas 6,687
9 Oregon 98,386 Wyoming 97,105 Florida 5,991
10 Wyoming 97,818 Oregon 96,003 Washington 4,721
11 Michigan 96,810 Idaho 82,751 Maine 4,523
12 Minnesota 86,943 Utah 82,168 North Carolina 3,954
13 Utah 84,904 Kansas 81,823 Ohio 3,875
14 Idaho 83,574 Minnesota 79,617 Virginia 3,171
15 Kansas 82,282 Nebraska 76,878 Utah 2,736
16 Nebraska 77,358 South Dakota 75,898 Massachusetts 2,717
17 South Dakota 77,121 North Dakota 68,994 Maryland 2,633
18 Washington 71,303 Missouri 68,898 Oregon 2,383
19 North Dakota 70,704 Oklahoma 68,679 Illinois 2,325
20 Oklahoma 69,903 Washington 66,582 South Carolina 1,896
21 Missouri 69,709 Georgia 57,919 North Dakota 1,710
22 Wisconsin 65,503 Michigan 56,809 Alabama 1,673
23 Florida 59,988 Iowa 55,875 Georgia 1,522
24 Georgia 59,441 Illinois 55,593 Mississippi 1,520
25 Illinois 57,918 Wisconsin 54,314 Montana 1,490
26 Iowa 56,276 Florida 53,997 New Jersey 1,303
27 New York 54,475 Arkansas 52,075 Pennsylvania 1,239
28 Arkansas 53,182 Alabama 50,750 South Dakota 1,224
29 North Carolina 52,672 North Carolina 48,718 Oklahoma 1,224
30 Alabama 52,423 New York 47,224 Arkansas 1,107
31 Louisiana 51,843 Mississippi 46,914 Tennessee 926
32 Mississippi 48,434 Pennsylvania 44,820 Idaho 823
33 Pennsylvania 46,058 Louisiana 43,566 Missouri 811
34 Ohio 44,828 Tennessee 41,220 Nevada 761
35 Virginia 42,769 Ohio 40,953 Wyoming 714


----------



## jar546 (Oct 3, 2017)

kilitact said:


> *50 State Rankings for Size*
> *The sizes of the 50 states in square miles.* (Read across row for state rank in each category.)
> *Rank* *State* *Total sq miles* *State* *Land sq miles* *State* *Water sq miles*
> 1 Alaska 656,424 Alaska 570,374 Alaska 86,051
> ...



Not sure I understand the post purpose


----------



## kilitact (Oct 4, 2017)

jar546 said:


> Not sure I understand the post purpose


just showing how the size of one compares with others. probably a better way to show this?


----------

